# First tries.



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

I know it's out there! Let's see em!


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

I guess the pros know enough not to show first mounts. But I'm a hobbiest so I can't scare any customers away. Here's my first.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

I am a hobbyst myself and have been doing it for about 3 years now.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

jogr said:


> View attachment 955043
> I guess the pros know enough not to show first mounts. But I'm a hobbiest so I can't scare any customers away. Here's my first.


That looks pretty dang good for your first! What does your most recent work look like?


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

1231 said:


> That looks pretty dang good for your first! What does your most recent work look like?


So far that's it. It was my sons first deer. Now he's got a bigger one and my other son has a nice one too so I have a couple capes in the freezer to do. I've got a third smaller deer I want to do first for practice because I really want to do better - especially on the eyes and ears. I just need to find the time. I'm really slow at taxidermy and there's a lot of detail to do a good mount.


----------

